# 3rd Annual North Dakota Coyote Classic



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*3rd Annual North Dakota Coyote Classic *

Coyotehunter.net will host the 3rd Annual North Dakota
Coyote Classic in Dickinson, N.D. January 13-15, 2005

This hunting tournament is a two-day contest, $150 entry per team ($135
if pre-registered before 15DEC03), with 85% payback. We will also be
holding a Calcutta and auctioning teams off to the highest bidder (100%
payback) at the Hospitality Inn the 13 January, 2005. $500 added money
sponsored by Coyoteclub.org. Cash will be awarded for the largest and
smallest coyotes (100% pay back) and will be paid out each night.
Hunting and calling seminars given by Primos and Coyoteclub will be held
14 - 15 January with additional events being added. The seminars are
free for tournament contestants and will be open to the public at a cost
of $5 each evening. Check-ins will be held at Riverside Cycle & Marine
starting at 5:00 AM 14 January, 2005. All rules will be strongly
enforced.

The 3rd Annual North Dakota Coyote Classic is being coordinated by Jamie
P. Olson and Jayson Deziel. For additional information, rules,
regulations, application forms and accommodations please go to
www.dickinsoncvb.com 
Or Call
1-218-224-3423 (Jamie)
1-701-775-3856 (Jayson).


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

whats the usual payout for the hunt? just curious to compare it to some back east


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll see if Jamie can swing in here and give some of the details as far what the payback usually is and how many teams he gets.


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

mosquito creek hunt in pa gave away over 9 grand to the first place winner over 5 for second and 3 grand for third i'll post the link when i find it again its big time money around here


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

how many days and how many teams entered in that contest? that is some serious prize money! Wish they got that big around here, butthat might be too big :-? I could see some people really going out of their way to cheat to win one that is that big. Is it just coyote or fox also?


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

http://www.pennswoods.net/~mosquito/coyote.html


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Dogs are even used in that one though, and it's only one coyote the heaviest that wins? :-? To me that dosen't show how skill you have its shows how much luck you have that day to shoot a big yote. I don't know of any methods besides getting in to an area and challenge howling that would increase your chances for a big coyote. But i will say the money aspect is real inviting.


----------

